# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى >  كيفية توزيع تكاليف الترميم و الصيانة فى ضوء القانون119    لسنة2008 بخصوص العقارات الخ

## مستشار عصام رميح

*اولا : الوضع فى القانون المدنى :                                                                                          * تنص المادة 567 / 1 من القانون المدنى على ان : 
" على المؤجر أن يتعهد العين المؤجرة بالصيانة لتبقى على الحالة التى سلمت بها وان يقوم فى اثناء الاجارة بجميع الترميمات الضرورية دون الترميمات " التأجيرية ....................." 
 *ثانيا : الغاء جميع نصوص الترميم و الصيانة فى قوانيين الايجارات القديمة :*                                             تم الغاء جميع النصوص الخاصة بالترميم و الصيانة الواردة بقوانيين الايجارات الاستثناية القديمة بموجب النص الاتى                                                                                                          تنص م /3 من مواد اصدار قانون البناء الموحد 119 لسنة 2008  
" يلغى القانون رقم 78 لسنة1974 فى شأن المصاعد الكهربائية ، والقانون رقم 106 لسنة 1976 فى شأن توجيه وتنظيم أعمال البناء ، فيما عدا المادة 13 مكررا منه ، وقانون التخطيط العمرانى الصادر بالقانون رقم 3 لسنة 1982 ، والفصل الثانى من الباب الثانى والفصل الثانى من الباب الرابع من القانون رقم 49 لسنة 1977 فى شأن تأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر ، والمادة 9 من القانون رقم 136 لسنة 1981 فى شأن بعض الأحكام الخاصة بتأجير وبيع الأماكن وتنظيم العلاقة بين المؤجر والمستأجر ، كما يلغى كل حكم فى أى قانون آخر يخالف أحكام القانون المرافق "

*ثالثا النصوص المنظمة للترميم و الصيانة فى القانون 119 لسنة 2008** :                                                                 *                                                                                                                                                              تنص المادة72من قانون البناء الموحد 119 لسنة 2008 على ان :
تنشأ اتحادات لشاغلى العقارات المبنية والتى لا يقل عدد وحداتها عن خمس وحدات ، أو المجمعات السكنية سواء كانت كلها أو بعضها سكنية أو غير سكنية ، مملوكة أو بحق انتفاع أو مؤجرة لأشخاص طبيعية أو اعتبارية وذلك أيا كان تاريخ إنشائها أو شغلها ، كما يجوز إنشاء اتحاد يضم أكثر من عقار ، ويجوز تكوين اتحاد يضم مجموعة عقارات متجاورة ، وفى حالة التجمعات السكنية المتكاملة من مجاورة أو أكثر يلتزم الشاغلون وملاك هذا التجمع بإنشاء شركة أو أكثر للإدارة والصيانة ، لها الاختصاصات المقررة لاتحاد الشاغلين ، وذلك كله طبقا لما تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون من إجراءات فى هذا الشأن .
 وعلى الوحدات المحلية وغيرها من الجهات المختصة خلال مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدور اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ونظام اتحاد الشاغلين ، إخطار شاغلى العقارات التى تسرى عليها أحكام هذا الباب والتى لم يتم إنشاء الاتحاد بها للقيام بإنشاء اتحادات للشاغلين ، أو توفيق أوضاع اتحادات الملاك القائمة ، ومتابعة القيام بإنشاء الاتحادات أو توفيق الأوضاع وذلك وفقا لما تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون ."
                                                                                                                                          تنص المادة75 من ذات القانون على ان :                                                                                " يتولى الاتحاد أو ذوو الشأن بحسب الأحوال الحفاظ على سلامة العقار وأجزائه المشتركة وملحقاته ، وضمان صيانته وترميمه وتدعيمه والحفاظ على طابعه المعمارى وتوفير الخدمات المطلوبة للعقار ، وله فى سبيل ذلك التعاقد مع شركات صيانة المبانى المقيدة لدى الاتحاد المصرى لمقاولى التشييد والبناء ، وذلك كله طبقا لما تحدده اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون .
تنص المادة 88من ذات القانون على ان :
يلتزم الشاغل بإجراء الإصلاحات الداخلية للوحدة التى يشغلها ولسائر الأجزاء المفرزة التى يملكها أو يحوزها متى كان من شأن عدم إجرائها الإضرار بأحد من الشاغلين أو إلحاق أذى بالمبنى ، وإذا تراخى الشاغل عن تنفيذ الإصلاحات المذكورة جاز لرئيس الاتحاد – بعد تكليف الشاغل بالإصلاح بكتاب مسجل بعلم الوصول خلال سبعة أيام على الأقل – أن يستصدر من القاضى المختص بالأمور المستعجلة فى المحكمة الكائن بدائرتها العقار إذنا بدخول الوحدة لتنفيذ الإصلاحات على نفقة الشاغل .
تنص المادة *ا*لمادة89 من ذات القانون على ان :

يلتزم الخلف العام أو الخاص لعضو اتحاد الشاغلين قبل الاتحاد بذات الحقوق والواجبات المقررة فى هذا القانون والتى ترتبت فى ذمة السلف .
تنص المادة المادة 93من ذات القانون على ان :
مع عدم الإخلال بالأحكام الخاصة بهذا القانون ، يجب على المالك أو الشاغلين أو اتحاد الشاغلين بحسب الأحوال أن يبادروا إلى تنفيذ قرار اللجنة النهائي فى شأن المنشأة الآيلة للسقوط والترميم والصيانة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون ، وذلك فى المدة المحددة لتنفيذه .
 وللجهة الإدارة المختصة بشئون التخطيط والتنظيم فى حالة امتناع المالك أو الشاغلين أو اتحاد الشاغلين بحسب الأحوال عن تنفيذ قرار اللجنة النهائى فى المدة المحددة لذلك أن تقوم بتنفيذه عن طريق الشركات المتخصصة على نفقة صاحب الشأن ، وتحصل قيمة التكاليف وجميع النفقات بطريق الحجز الإداري .
 وفى حالة عدم وجود اتحاد شاغلين يجوز للمستأجر إذا تأخر المالك والجهة الإدارية المذكورة عن القيام بتنفيذ ما نص عليه القرار النهائى أن يحصل على إذن من القضاء المستعجل فى أن يجرى الأعمال المقررة دون الحاجة إلى الحصول على موافقة المالك ، وأن يستوفى ما أنفقه خصما من مستحقات المالك لديه .

تنص المادة المادة97 من ذات القانون على ان :
ينشأ صندوق يتولى الإقراض بدون فوائد لأعمال الصيانة والترميم للمبانى السكنية وتوفير مساكن بديلة للمساكن الآيلة للسقوط يتمتع بالشخصية الاعتبارية العامة ، ويكون من بين موارده :
1- ما يخصص له من الموازنة العامة للدولة بما لا يقل عن 0.5% ( خمسة فى الألف) من الموازنة الاستثمارية للدولة .
2- الهبات والتبرعات وعوائد استثمار أمواله .
 ويصدر بنظام الصندوق وبقواعد الاقتراض منه قرار من رئيس الجمهورية ."
                                                                                                                         تنص المادة 157 من لائحة قانون البناء الموحد على ان : " تكون نسبة التصويت و المساهمة فى الالتزمات المالية التى تقررها الجمعية العمومية بناء على مسطح نصيب الوحدة من الارض منسوبا الى اجمالى مسطح الارض على ان يحتسب المتر المسطح للاشغال التجارى و الادارى بضعف المتر المسطح للاشغال السكنى " 
مفاد ما تقدم بخصوص العقارات الخاضعة لقوانيين الايجارات القديمة :                                                     1ـ الاصلاحات الداخلية : يلتزم كل الشاغل بإجراء الإصلاحات الداخلية للوحدة التى يشغلها ولسائر الأجزاء المفرزة التى يملكها أو يحوزها متى كان من شأن عدم إجرائها الإضرار بأحد من الشاغلين أو إلحاق أذى بالمبنى .....              2ـ الترميم و الصيانة الشاملة للعقار بالكامل : يتم احتسابها على جميع الشاغلين بالتساوى بين الواحدات حسب نصيب كل وحدة من مسطح الارض المبنى عليها العقار و بالتالى يلتزم شاغل كل وحدة بكل الاصلاحات الداخلية للوحدة التى يشغلها و يلتزم بنصيب وحدة فى الترميم و الصيانة للعقار بالكامل الامر الذى مفاده تقسيم التكاليف بالتساوى بين جميع الشاغلين للعقار.............

----------


## مستشار عصام رميح

*مفاد ما تقدم بخصوص العقارات الخاضعة لقوانيين الايجارات القديمة :* *                                           1ـ الاصلاحات الداخلية :* ( م/ 88 من قانون البناء الموحد ) يلتزم كل الشاغل بإجراء الإصلاحات الداخلية للوحدة التى يشغلها ولسائر الأجزاء المفرزة التى يملكها أو يحوزها متى كان من شأن عدم إجرائها الإضرار بأحد من الشاغلين أو إلحاق أذى بالمبنى .          
 *2ـ الصيانة ( الدورية و الطارئة ) :* ( م / 109 من قانون البناء الموحد )يتم احتسابها على جميع الشاغلين بين الواحدات حسب نصيب كل وحدة من مسطح الارض المبنى عليها العقار و بالتالى يلتزم كل شاغل بنصيب وحدة فى الصيانة للعقار بالكامل و يحتسب المتر المسطح للاشغال التجارى و الادارى بضعف المتر المسطح للاشغال السكنى الامر الذى مفاده تقسيم التكاليف بين جميع الشاغلين للعقار فقط .
*3 ـ الترميم و التدعيم** :*
أـ لا يوجود نص صريح فى قانون البناء بتوزيع اعباء تكاليف الترميم. 
ب ـ م /75 يتولى اتحاد الشاغلين الحفاظ على سلامة العقار وأجزائه المشتركة وملحقاته وضمان صيانته وترميمه وتدعيمه 
ج ـ م/ 109 من القانون  , م/ 157 من اللائحة تضمنت عبارة ( الالتزامات المالية المقررةمع مراعاة سبق الزام        الشاغل بالاصلاحات الداخلية و الصيانة بنصوص اخرى صريحة , هذه العبارة تحتمل الترميم و تحتمل الخدمات        المطلوبة المشتركة الاخرى )
د ـ  م / 170و171 من اللائحة  (موارد الاتحاد تضمنت قرض الترميم ... و مصاريف الاتحاد تضمنت اعمال التدعيم     والترميم )

----------

